# DOS Boot Disk



## maggiejo (Mar 22, 2000)

How do I create a DOS boot disk? What commands should be on it?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The following is a link to Bootdisk.com where you can download one. You may need to substitue you particular cd-rom driver for the generic on the disk.
http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

If you do want to make your own, just boot to DOS and put a floppy in drive A (we're going to erase it, so be sure there is nothing on it that you need)

FORMAT A: /Q /U /S

That's quick, unconditional, with system files.

You now have a bootable DOS disk for whatever version of DOS you booted from. What commands you put on there are up to you.

What do you want the disk for? I usually put FORMAT, FDISK, SYS, EDIT, and DELTREE on the ones I make.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

